# Reformation Online website?



## beej6 (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone know who's responsible for this site? I tried to send e-mails to the contact listed but they bounced.


----------



## CDM (Mar 26, 2007)

beej6 said:


> Does anyone know who's responsible for this site? I tried to send e-mails to the contact listed but they bounced.



Which site? Link?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2007)

Are you referring to 

http://www.reformationonline.com/

or

http://www.reformation.org/


----------



## beej6 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for not being precise. I meant 

www.reformationonline.com


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 26, 2007)

I dont know too much about him I dont agree with all his stuff but I have found some of his articles very interesting. He is kind of conspiracy oriented.


----------

